# HDMI connection/cable to TV 1080 causes sound to fail



## iulianga (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,

Have a Toshiba Regza TV flatscreen 40' 1080 for an year (hooked with cable box thru normal video and audio cables) and tried yesterday to connect it with the digital cable box thru an HDMI cable (120 Hz). The picture is great but the sound went off. What might be the problem?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is the HDMI cable the only cable being used? Remove any other cables from the cable box so that the HDMI is the only one in use. Also, what type of cable box is it and have you made changes to the settings to let audio go over HDMI?


----------

